# MacBook Power Adapter Buzz



## grommit (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi All,

Does anyone have a buzzing sound coming from the power adapter? There also seems to be a buzzing sound coming from the left side of the MB when the power is plugged in.

Should I get a replacement power adapter? And would a non buzzing power adapter resolve the buzzing sound from the left side of the MB?

Thanks in advance...

Regards,
g


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

grommit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone have a buzzing sound coming from the power adapter? There also seems to be a buzzing sound coming from the left side of the MB when the power is plugged in.
> 
> ...


I get the same thing. Its only when my MacBook is on and charging that i get the hoise. If it is fully charged, or it is sleeping I don't get the noise. I'll call Applecare when I get around to it.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

grommit said:


> Does anyone have a buzzing sound coming from the power adapter? There also seems to be a buzzing sound coming from the left side of the MB when the power is plugged in.


Ouch... If it's the fizzling (like the sound of a shortcircuit) I saw in one MacBook Pro, I would run to the nearest Apple Store and have it checked out. The MacBook I played with at the store made no sound what so ever when plugged in.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Mine sizzling adapter is starting to piss me off If i bring it to the Apple store, what else would i need to bring? Just the sales receipt, or the laptop too? Do I bring both pieces of the adapter (the extender cord too) ? Should I just call Applecare and get them to send one?


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Maybe related: My Powerbook's adapter has always buzzed, but only when the computer is asleep. I figure that is has something to do with the fact that is it technically the wrong voltage adapter (45 rather than the required 60 for the 15 inch).


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Weird. Mine buzzes only while charging when the computer is awake. If its charged, its fine, and if its sleeping its fine.


----------



## grommit (Apr 28, 2006)

I called Apple Care and they are sending a new adaptor. They seem to think the cause is the adaptor. I too only get the buzzing sound from the adaptor and minor buzzing sound from the MB when the cord is plugged in the MB and when it is awake.

Has anyone else had a replacement resolve the issue?

Thanks.

g


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

grommit said:


> I called Apple Care and they are sending a new adaptor. They seem to think the cause is the adaptor. I too only get the buzzing sound from the adaptor and minor buzzing sound from the MB when the cord is plugged in the MB and when it is awake.
> 
> Has anyone else had a replacement resolve the issue?
> 
> ...


Nice. I'll be calling them when I get home tonight. Thanks.


----------



## grommit (Apr 28, 2006)

I wonder though if the adaptor is causing any damage to the MB?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

If anything maybe its not giving it the best charge, but that may be reaching. At least you called and they know the problem. If your MB craps out by the time it arrives you know the culprit.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

My adaptor sizzles loudly when the MacBook is on and charging. I can hear it cooking away from across the room.

I phoned AppleCare last week and they are sending me a new power adaptor.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I can only hear the buzz if i put my ear right up to the power block...dunno if thts an issue or not..?


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

It's more of a sizzle like something frying. A 60Hz buzz/hum is quite common in electronics from the power supply.


----------



## grommit (Apr 28, 2006)

jdurston, does your MacBook also whine when the mouse is moved?

Did the new adaptor resolve the buzz from the adaptor? I noticed that the MacBook buzzes too when the adaptor is plugged in.

Thanks.


----------



## grommit (Apr 28, 2006)

actually i can hear a faint sizzle as you described when the MacBook does not have the adaptor plugged in.

Does anyone else hear the sizzle?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I got a second unit, and the buzz/whine did not go away. 3rd unit should be waiting for me when I get home. For those who had theirs replaced, did the new adapter solve the problem?


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

My new adaptor is better but not completely silent. I think I'm just going to live with it.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

jdurston said:


> My new adaptor is better but not completely silent. I think I'm just going to live with it.


Thats good to hear. I'll settle for improvement. My new one is louder than the first.


----------



## barry photo (May 21, 2006)

mine buzzes too but not sure what the tune is....
I will wait a bit to see what others have done....
I do get a buzzing as well where it plugs in to the computer...
sorry to ask a stupid question ...what is a mb?
as well mine runs pretty hot but so did the one for my powerbook.
funny I just plugged in my powerbook and the adapter buzzes to but
a lot quieter in fact you have to put your ear to it, to hear it..
Barry


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Got the new one yesterday, didn't get a chance to test it out though. Oddly enough, I booted into XP and the noise was gone. Hmmmmmm. Could this somehow be software related?


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

maximusbibicus said:


> Got the new one yesterday, didn't get a chance to test it out though. Oddly enough, I booted into XP and the noise was gone. Hmmmmmm. Could this somehow be software related?


I do notice the sizzle modulates with my scrolling in OS X. I assumed it was because of a higher load though. It's the loudest when charging from being drained almost completely when the machine is on. It's quiet once the battery is completely charged.


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

Hate to dig up an old thread, but did anyone that had their adaptor replaced find the buzzing to subside? My Macbook has started doing the same thing, CPU whine, and I'm trying to figure out if/how I might resolve it.


----------

